# A Strange Turn of Events - by lordsofsevenhall (~BBW, ~~WG, Eating)



## lordsofsevenhall

_~BBW, ~~WG, Eating_

*A Strange Turn of Events
By lordsofsevenhall​*
_She did not know how long shed been there, where she was, who the other people she could see in her peripheral vision were (who seemed to move out of focus if she turned her head), or how long shed been eating. Her stomach felt heavy, but not uncomfortable  and the food was incredible. Flavor after sumptuous flavor burst against her palette and danced inside her mouth as she ate more and more.

She was glad to realize that she was wearing a cute, floral, bib-style halter top with plenty of fabric in the front  she was sure her stomach was embarrassingly large by now, what with all this eating  mmm everything was so delicious, another bite  and she readjusted the fabric and rubbed her full belly surreptitiously. She ate and ate and ate in a rapture of joy, noting without alarm in the opposing mirrored walls that her bare back was looking chubbier than she remembered.

In fact, she realized as she continued to eat, all of her seemed to be swelling: beneath her top, where no-one could see, her bulging sides began to overflow her jeans cutoff shorts even as her belly steadily plumped outwards, popping her button, tearing the zipper and folding down the flaps of her shorts as easily as warm butter. Her breasts began to grow heavy, showing more and more cleavage above the top in the mirror across from her as she ate  uh-oh, am I even wearing a bra?  and she felt a shiver of cold air against the prominent lower fold of her stomach as it finally outgrew her top. Her legs were thickening and fattening, her thighs and hips filling out until the seams on either side of her shorts exploded 

As if on queue, everybody in the room turn to look at her, and she was still eating like there was no tomorrow. Any minute now and her straining top would not be able to contain her swelling breasts _

Katy sat up in bed in a panic, then sighed. The combination of not turning on her a/c to keep her bills low and not getting enough food during the past weeks of unemployment was giving her increasingly strange dreams.

She slipped out of bed and massaged her shrunken waist ruefully, looking at her now-somewhat-emaciated figure in the mirror. Below the waist, her hips and butt could still barely hold up her size 8 pants, so long as she wore a belt  above her waist, her middle was missing a few inches and her breasts had dropped a cup size, and her ribs were easier to count than she liked. And there was nothing to eat but plain oatmeal; oatmeal was cheap.

I _will_ find a job today, she said out loud to her reflection, and went to grab a shower.

_(to be continued)_


----------



## tarquin

This is great! Well written, very interesting. Please, another chapter right away. thanks


----------



## lordsofsevenhall

Copies of her resume in hand, Katy strode determinedly towards the bus stop. Her reflection in the darkened or mirrored office-building windows beside her showed a pretty, chestnut-haired girl whose clothes were - well, not quite ill-fitting, but a little loose to be fashionable. Her dark gray slacks were held up by a belt, rather than by her hips, and there was plenty of extra fabric in the seat and thighs, indicating they'd been purchased by a thicker girl. Her sky-blue button-down would have served to hide a little bit of a belly, if she'd had one, and would have accommodated a fuller bosom without strain or gapping. Still, Katy thought with a sigh, these were the professional clothes she owned and it would be these she would have to make do with.

She was running over in her mind the details of the company she was about to go cold-visit, when about ten feet in front of her a darkened-glass door opened partway out of the side of a darkened-glass windowed wall, and a tall dark-haired woman 5-10 years Katy's senior stepped halfway out. She waited for Katy to get closer, seeming to study her walk.

"Hey," she said, "Do you want a job?"

* * *

Katy followed the woman inside to a reception desk, one which - like the door itself - bore no company name or logo.

"I'm Aleah," the dark-haired woman said, extended a long-nailed hand. She was wearing black slacks and a matching vest over a dark red shirt. The vest accentuated Aleah's quite-noticeable bustline, almost like a bustier, and full hips flared out beneath it to either side. Her straight hair framed an austerely beautiful face.

"I'm Katy," our heroine said, shaking Aleah's hand and trying to not to eye the donuts sitting beside a coffeemaker in a sitting area just in sight down the hallway. "What kind of a job is it?"

"Please sit down," Aleah said, waving her over to a chair beside the door, and seating herself opposite. From here Katy had a direct line of sight to the refreshments and struggled to keep her focus on Aleah. Three - no - four days of oatmeal was driving her crazy.

"Simply put," Aleah said, "it's a modeling job. We design plus-size fashion, swimwear, and lingerie for commercial markets - meaning that we are not a direct retailer. Nothing that we make is sold under our brand; we simply supply manufacturers with designs, and we find they sell to the manufacturers better when modeled by real women, just like retailers do."

Katy nodded. "I see - but - I'm not exactly plus-sized..."

"There's more to it than that," Aleah went on. "We also run a paysite. Our models not only do fashion modeling, but are also photographed and videoed for adult entertainment purposes. Our market research indicates that our clients are most fascinated by women who gain weight over the course of their modeling careers - so we like to start with someone like you - you're what, a size 8?"

"Probably a 6 right now," Katy said, a little ruefully. "8's my typical size, though, yes."

"Doesn't make a difference to your eligibility. We like to start with someone roughly your size, and help you grow into the roles, photo- and video-documenting the process."

"So... you pay me to gain weight? Do you also pay for the food?" Katy asked.

"More than that," Aleah said, crossing the room to the reception desk and picking up a small sheaf of papers. "Our models move in here, to apartments in this building. We not only buy your food - we control your diet. It's safer and healthier that way. Of course we take your input, likes and dislikes into consideration, but we make sure you're getting your veggies, vitamins, minerals, and so on. We also assign you a personal trainer and require you to work out, under her supervision, every day. We want you to get bigger but you'll be far shapelier with a well-toned body for a foundation - plus, again, we don't want you to be unhealthy."

Katy, eyeing Aleah's own shapely-but-bigger-than-average hourglass figure was forced to concede the probable validity of that point.

"What does it pay?"

"Not very well," Aleah conceded. "Only about ten grand a year in actual cash. But, you don't have to pay for meals, housing, or even much wardrobe or beauty supplies." She stood poised with the small sheaf of papers and a pen, about three steps from Katy's chair.

"One more question," Katy said, refusing to appear interested while she thought all this over, "How big will I get?"

"Oh!" Aleah said, with some surprise. "That's fairly flexible. Plus-sizes technically start at size 14; we like our models to be at least 16 but beyond that is really up to you. We _do_ want you to sign a 1-year contract, and after that we'll evaluate and go from there."

"Okay," Katy said, making up her mind in a rush of relief, "I'll do it."

_After all, how big can I possibly get in one year?_


----------



## idtentional

continue on - a refreshing piece compared to so many of the stories in this collection


----------



## lordsofsevenhall

Katy spent the five days between her impromptu interview with Aleah and the movers' arrival packing up her things and trying not to eat oatmeal. She _liked_ oatmeal, or at least she used to, but she was sick of the stuff.

Aleah had kept her at the Institute until about 1pm that day, going through paperwork, filling out forms, signing releases, etc. She'd filled out a survey on her culinary likes and dislikes, food allergies (none), met Evette, the Institute's personal trainer and soon to be her own personal trainer - and at the end of it, they hadn't offered her lunch, which after thinking and talking about food and having had an extremely unsatisfying breakfast was a really crushing blow, knowing that all she had to look forward to back at her apartment was spaghetti noodles with no sauce. She had helped herself to one of those donuts as she left, which helped a little.

The movers dealt with her boxes in a surprisingly efficient manner Monday morning, and she found herself once again in front of the Institute's doors. Aleah met her.

"Hi, welcome to your first day," the tall raven-haired beauty greeted her warmly. "Evette's going to meet us in the dining hall in a little while to go over your initial workout routine, and the movers are getting your things into your new apartments, but-" Aleah consulted her watch, then smiled sharply "-there's time first to get you fed."

"Music to my ears," Katy said, following her down the corridors.

"Have you not been eating enough?" Aleah said, glancing at her. "Oh, honey, you look even skinnier than when we met you!"

"Yeah, well," Katy said, a little embarrassed, "I had kind of run out of food at my place... and money..."

"Goodness!" Aleah turned the corner into a conference room centrally dominated by several tables, on which a veritable _smorgasbord_ of lunch-type foods were arranged. "Sounds like you found us just in time!"

Long subway sandwiches. Twelve kinds of salads including pasta and potato. Deviled eggs. Apple pie. Cookies, chips, crackers, cheeses and meats. PB&J. Katy seized a plate and piled it high, then sat down and ate ravenously. Flavor after sumptuous flavor burst against her palette and danced inside her mouth as she ate, only noticing after a few minutes that Aleah was not partaking.

"Aren't you having any?"

Aleah shook her dark tresses. "Some of the other girls and I went out for an early lunch already. Don't be shy - have as much as you want!"

At that Katy felt a little hiccup of panic. She'd begun quickly, but after almost two weeks of bland, uninteresting food her stomach had shrunk and she was already starting to feel full, not even half the food on her plate gone yet.

"This isn't all for me is it? I can't possibly eat - you don't expect -"

"Oh no, sh, no!" Aleah said, stepping forward quickly with a concerned look. "No, whatever you want is yours and there are plenty of staff who will enjoy the rest." She went on, "Although sometimes we'll ask you to role-play for a photo set, we don't actually force-feed our models, Katy. Don't hold back, eat everything you want, but don't feel like you need to eat more than that. We want you to enjoy your food."

"Oh," Katy looked down at her plate, feeling a little silly. "Sorry..."

After a few minutes Evette entered with a clipboard, wearing pale pink spandex shorts and a sports bra. Unlike Aleah, Evette's body was hard, chiseled; sweat glistened on her well-defined abs. "Pardon my apparel," she said, frowning at the clipboard and pulling a pencil from the elastic that bound her brown hair in a ponytail. "Just came from the fitness room."

"Okay, Ms. Wilson," she said, crossing the room and sitting down opposite Katy, "let's talk about your body."

"I'll leave you to it," Aleah said. "I have to get back to my desk." Katy waved her thanks.

"A popular misconception," Evette began. "Mostly fueled by all the various companies that have a financial interest in the matter, is that people need to be thin to be in good shape. It's not at all true. A proper, regularly-observed workout routine combined with a diet low in certain kinds of fats - most notably saturated fats and cholesterol - and artificial junk, will keep a woman more fit than the average American at double, even triple average size. Stand up for a moment."

Katy stood, and obligingly turned in a circle while Evette looked her up and down. "I've been doing this a long time," she said. "And I can tell now that you'll be pear-shaped when you gain."

Katy winced, then reminded herself that this was what she signed up for.

"Actually, in our business, pear-shaped is good - great, even. And it's good from a fitness perspective also, since fat stored below the waist is better than fat stored above it." Evette frowned at her clipboard again. "Of course, having said that, we'll also be providing you with a hormone supplement that will encourage your breasts to grow a little also... don't want your hips getting all the glory!" Katy chuckled as Evette went on, "Okay, for you, we'll be doing a lot with your thighs and glutes - squats, lunges, stairs, and so on - to keep all that extra lower-body padding nice and rounded... and swimming for cardio and general workout. We prefer swimming to running or biking, as it tends to work out the body more evenly and it's easier on the joints, especially for heavier girls."

Katy nodded, her mouth full - the sense of fullness in her stomach had eased a little, and she hated not to finish what was on her plate.

"Okay," Evette said. "Finish up here, and I'll show you around your new apartments."


----------



## Belly4u2

Great start to your story.


----------



## Kenster102.5

Looks very interesting.


----------



## lordsofsevenhall

Katy settled into her new routine fairly quickly. Her mornings would begin fairly early, with an enormous "power smoothie" to, as Evette said, "wake her metabolism up." These drinks were absolutely delicious - creamier and fruitier than anything Katy had ever had before, with a healthy dose of soy protein powder. There would also be a small glass of juice or water for taking her nutritional supplements: vitamins and minerals, the breast development hormone pill Evette had mentioned, and - unbeknownst to Katy - an appetite stimulant.

Following the smoothie, Katy would go meet Evette at the fitness center for a robust workout. By the time that was over, her stomach would be all but screaming for food and she would rush through her shower to get to a large brunch-style breakfast, around 11am. Gorging herself at brunch, plus the workout, inevitably led to a short nap, from which she would be woken for a big lunch around 2pm. Her time would be her own until dinner at 6 (with a snack of some sort typically showing up in her apartments around 4), and she'd be under strict order to swim laps at the Institute's pool in the evenings.

"This is a lot of exercise," Katy said with some surprise to Evette and Aleah on the second day. "Are you sure I'll actually gain weight working out this much?"

The two women exchanged knowing, almost hungry, smiles. "Let us worry about that," was all Aleah had said.

And gain Katy did: twenty pounds in the first two weeks, most noticeably in an increased thickness of her legs and butt, and mostly muscle ("foundational development," Evette called it). She had been well-primed for it by her two weeks of barely eating prior to her arrival - her metabolism had gone into "hibernation mode" and frantically stored as many calories as it could during the first week, so that what Katy lost from her initially-small appetite and stomach capacity, her slow metabolism more than made up for. Evette, meanwhile, had seized on Katy's "weeks of starvation" as an excuse to feed her every two hours, claiming this would help keep Katy's metabolism "revving." This of course was true; but it also kept Katy from needing to convert any of her stored energy, and of course she was taking in far more calories than she needed, even with the exercise.

Meanwhile, unnoticed by Katy, the Institute's kitchens were very slowly but very steadily increasing her served portions, and the appetite stimulant she was unwittingly taking each morning was having an effect as well. With each passing day she was able to eat, and in blissful ignorance did in fact eat, more than the day before.

One evening towards the end of the second week Katy was relaxing with a book on a float at the Institute's indoor pool after completing her laps, when Aleah came out wearing a crimson two-piece that contrasted exotically with her pale skin. Her full boobs jiggled and her hips swayed as she walked.

"Mind if I join you?" Aleah asked, putting a second float in the water. Katy shook her head no, and Aleah was soon beside her in mid-pool, idly flipping through a magazine. Katy put her book aside and the two began talking about this and that. After a little while Aleah said, "I brought a treat!" producing a small bag of dried sugar pineapples. "Want some?"

"Shoot!" Katy said. "My hands are wet."

"Well open up silly," Aleah responded with a deep little laugh. Katy did so and Aleah popped a pineapple into her mouth.

"Those are really good!" Katy said once she was able. "I've always been partial to dried pineapple."

"Well then," Aleah said, propping herself up on one elbow, "let me..." And she proceeded to slowly feed Katy the rest of the bag, one piece at a time, while talking to her about what to expect from her first photo shoot, which was scheduled for the next day. Katy listened contentedly as candied pineapple after candied pineapple passed her lips, savoring each one, pausing only grudgingly to ask questions.

A little later the two women had removed themselves to the hot tub, and we still chatting and getting to know each other, when one of the domestic staff members came out with two dessert plates. "Cheesecake?"

"Ooh," Aleah said, "How could I say no?"

"Why not!" Katy giggled. "It's a matter of professional development." She devoured her piece in minutes and was disappointed to see the end of it. 

Noticing her expression, Aleah quickly said, "Here, finish mine - the pineapples were really enough for me." And before Katy could protest had placed the plate in her hands. Aleah had gotten a much larger piece of cheesecake from which only a couple bites were missing, and Katy found herself tucking in without re-considering. The thought fleetingly crossed her mind that she hadn't seen Aleah eat _any_ of the pineapple earlier, but the cheesecake's rich tastiness soon put that thought of her head.

Later, when she got out of the pool, Katy noticed with just a little chagrin that her one-piece suit felt constricting against her stomach.

_Isn't this a size 10? I'd better slow things down..._


----------



## lordsofsevenhall

Katy stepped out of the shower, feeling pleasantly sore and very hungry after her workout with Evette, and very aroused by the novel sensation of her plush, lotioned thighs caressing one another softly as she walked. Aleah had taken great pains to impress upon her the importance of taking advantage of the Institute's many freely available skin care products, to prevent stretch marks as her body grew, and Katy was happy to pay attention to her instructions.

The table in the parlor of her apartments was groaning under a larger-than-ever brunch, replete with quiches, fruit tarts, yogurt parfaits, a platter of grapes, etc. As usual, Katy felt a mild shock at all the food that was being provided for her but, as usual, it was so tasty that she found herself still eating several minutes after she felt full, and finished it all, swallowing the last bite with a moan of pleasure and discomfort. Lately she was starting to find her own fullness arousing as well, feeling herself more and more voluptuous as she became more and more voluptuous.  A glance in the mirror showed her to have become a thicker, fuller-figured girl, well-endowed with curves that became harder to conceal no matter her apparel, and Katy was thinking that she rather liked it - even if her firmly overstuffed belly was peeking out between her rather tight size 10 jeans and pale green button-down top. She felt herself blush a little, even though there was no one there to see, as she adjusted her clothes.

She woke up from her customary post-feasting nap by the maid knocking on the outer door with her lunch and, as usual, was surprised to find her appetite stoked by the smell of the (relatively) light lunch. The maid was a skinny, overly-toned middle-aged woman with a turned-up nose; Katy didn't like her much, but she didn't talk much so that was ok.

Katy was not quite done with lunch (cream of chicken and mushroom soup with biscuits) when she was interrupted by another knock at her apartment door.

"Hi!" said the smiling girl standing at the door, extending her hand. "Are you Katy? I'm Loren, the photographer."

"It's nice to meet you!" Katy said, shaking Loren's hand, and really meant it. Loren was taller than she, wide-hipped, full-busted, very chubby and very cheerful, with a broad smile on her plump face. Her long gold-brown hair rivered in eloquent tangles to below her soft shoulders, and she had an easy way of talking and laid-back manner that assured Katy she would enjoy working with her. Any apprehension she'd had about being photographed for "adult entertainment" vanished in the warmth of Loren's grin. 

"Are you ready?" Loren asked.

"Sure," Katy said, glancing back at her unfinished soup bowl. "Do I need to bring anything?"

"Uh... no, I don't think so," Loren said. "We've got outfits for you, and this first set involves lots of food, so you're welcome to nibble if you haven't quite gotten enough. Shall we?"

Loren stooped to grab the handle of a little wheeled suitcase that she had propped beside Katy's door and led the way down the hall. In her black slacks and white blouse she looked like an extremely overfed stewardess.

_She'd get stuck in the airplane aisles!_ Katy thought, staring wide-eyed at Loren's enormous, undulating backside as they walked and wondering whether she could encircle the plump photographer's hips with her arms. _Ooh, that was mean. Gotta remember I'm a big girl now too... or will be._

Aloud she voiced a separate thought, "This may be a funny thing to say, but I'm so glad you're not a man!"

"I know, right?" Loren said, turning her head enough to flip a long tangled lock over her chubby arm. "I mean, I'll take their money, but I wouldn't want to pose the way we do for these sets in front of _men_!" She laughed, a bell-like laugh tinged with an alluring hint of huskiness. "Well," she added after a moment. "Maybe just for the right man..."

"Agreed," Katy said, laughing along. "Do you model as well?"

"Yeah," Loren said, smiling cutely with her tongue between her teeth, which showed dimples in her cheeks and chin. "I've been here three years."

"I started out bigger than you, though," Loren said, turning around to eye Katy up and down. "I was already a size 14 when I came. Always loved my food!" she said with another laugh, patting her considerable waist.

"I love your hair," Katy answered, a little envious of a hairstyle that looked as if a good brushing or combing would ruin it.

"Thanks!" Loren said. "You're sweet."

* * *

Katy's first photoset went online under the title "My First Meal." It featured her dressed (at least at first) just as she was, in the jeans and green button-down top, in a room literally full of food. Huge fruits, melons, pineapple, coconut, clusters of grapes were piled artistically in the back corners, and red draperies made up the remainder of the backdrop. Meanwhile a low round table in the center of room, low enough sit on the red-draped floor and eat from, was heavy laden with a roast chicken feast, including potato casseroles (regular and sweet), steamed veggies, arranged around a small mountain of cream puffs.

Loren unpacked her rolling suitcase, set up a video camera to record the proceedings, saying she would edit the footage later, and two cameras, one digital, one film. After donning some makeup together, Katy posed as Loren instructed, both with and without the food, dressed and in various stages of undress - increasingly undressed as the set went on, because Loren kept having her eat this or nibble on that, and before long she couldn't button her jeans anymore.

After about ninety minutes of taking photos and inducing Katy to gluttony, Loren set up her primary camera on a remote saying, "ok watching you is making me hungry." She came and joined Katy, digging into the food along with her, and they took another series of shots together, eating, laughing, feeding one another. By the time they were done, they'd polished off most of the family-sized roast chicken meal, all of the cream puffs, and some of the fruit, especially the grapes. Katy felt a little sick, surveying the mayhem with shock.

"Hooo!" Loren sighed, leaning back on one hand and resting the other on her bulging belly. "So glad we don't have to clean up the sets all by ourselves. Ha ha, it's almost time for dinner!"

Katy groaned aloud. "Don't even talk about food right now."

"Okay, lightweight," Loren answered good-naturedly, giving Katy a friendly _smack_ across her butt as the newly-minted model stood. "What are you going to do to celebrate your debut?"

"Hmm," Katy said, attempting to fit herself back into a bra that was now a little on the small side, "I hadn't really thought about it."

"Oh, but you have to celebrate!" Loren said, getting up with surprising grace for someone so big. "I know - I'll bring champagne and OJ over to your apartment later tonight, and we can make mimosas and watch something. Here, let me help you with that."

"That would be great!" Katy answered, as she felt Loren's hands gently hooking her bra shut. She was pretty sure that not all the softness in their skin-to-skin contact was due to Loren's deft rotund fingers. "Mmm. I need a new size for sure."

"Let's see," Loren said, seizing her by the shoulders and spinning her around. "Yep, way too much breast oozing over the top of those cups missie! And too much flab compressed underneath it too," she added, poking at a small roll that had formed on Katy's sides just below the bra strap. "Don't worry, the wardrobe folks will catch up with ya soon."

Katy felt a little self conscious walking back with her jeans unfastened, as she could not now even get the zipper all the way up. Her shirt was too short to cover the gap, almost a whole inch now, swelling and gapping across her full chest and then again over her belly.

"Be proud of it, girl!" Loren said, laughing. "Around here, outgrowing your clothes is a badge of honor." She lifted her own shirt a little, so Katy could see that her pants were also unfastened. "I probably _could_ get them shut," Loren admitted, "but it would hurt."

"Hehe, poke!" Katy said and, matched words with action, buried her finger up to the first knuckle in Loren's exposed stomach flab.

"Hey!" Loren exclaimed in mock-indignation. She lunged for Katy, but the smaller girl dodged and skipped out of reach, holding up her jeans with one hand. "Just you wait, girlie," Loren warned, "we'll soon fatten that agility right of you!"

Katy just laughed. "See you tonight!"


----------



## TK421

Wow, that was quick! Good update schedule. Your characters are believable, and the setting is almost entirely plausible- sometimes hard to find in this genre. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Belly4u2

I don't know what you mean by 1to1 feedback but I still think this is the best story on here in a long time.. I have always liked the more realistic fattening up of a skinny girl over time than she had a meal and weighed 300lbs in one night kind.


----------



## lordsofsevenhall

Knowing that Loren would be coming over later that evening, Katy decided to go swim her laps in the afternoon. Getting into her one-piece swimsuit was a bit of a struggle - her thighs were bigger than the suit could comfortably accommodate, and in the back, what should have been a "full coverage" cut was neither wide nor full enough for Katy's butt, and the suit kept riding up off the curves of her plump cheeks. In the front, her belly looked prominently round and several new bulges were outlined in skin-tight fashion on her sides. Her boobs were showing more cleavage above the neck of the suit than it concealed, even swelling out to the sides of the suit a little. But she had nothing else. _And I really _need_ to swim, after that extra meal._

When she got to the pool, Katy was a little surprised to see Loren there, working with another model Katy hadn't met yet. The poor woman, a tall redhead with freckles on her plump arms and shoulders, was squeezed into a Brazilian-style bikini that was at least 3 sizes too small. Her large pale belly, which looked a lot like rising bread dough, was spilling forward over the bikini bottom's waist, and thick love handles folded over the hip straps and met her wide, swollen hips, totally obscuring the straps, and only a small shape of well-filled-out color denoted that she was even wearing anything down below. Up top, her large breasts had been squashed into the bikini top in a manner that looked downright painful, compressing them into nearly spherical orbs of soft flesh. Katy suddenly didn't feel bad about how ill-fitting her own suit was - at least functional enough to swim.

After a few laps, the orangey-red-haired model was posing with her back to the camera, and Katy got a good look at her predicament from the rear. Her horizontal top straps were completely swallowed up in her back fat, all except the tie. Her fat, globular butt cheeks swelled out to either side of the bikini bottom's slender triangle of fabric, threatening to turn it into a thong.

A few laps more, and the model's voice came drifting across the odd acoustics of the pool room: "Are we done? Thank heaven!" And, picking up a pair of scissors from a nearby table, deftly snipped herself free of the bikini and into the buff. Freed of unnatural constraints, her soft body settled itself into a figure extremely voluptuous and, to Katy's eye, actually quite beautiful. Her love handles now rested directly on her wide hips; her heavy belly hung just low enough against her big chubby thighs to obscure her sex; up top, surprisingly perky melon-shaped breasts swelled outward alluringly. The model flipped her straight hair over her shoulder and strode away towards the ladies' locker room, buttocks jiggling. Loren waved to Katy as she packed up her equipment.

* * *

Later that night found Katy lying stomach-down in her room on a soft rug and pillows, knees bent and feet in the air, propped up on her elbows before Loren's laptop screen. Loren sat beside her cross-legged, browsing through her net flicks. Each had a glass of mimosa, with the rest of the champagne and orange juice near at hand. Katy was wearing a short, sheer, pale green chemise that had ridden up when she lay down, fully exposing her long, elegantly plump legs. The bottom triangle of her green silk panties was also visible, as was the lower, very full curves of her plush rear end. She was happily and steadily sampling her way through the assortment of dark chocolate covered cherries and peanut butter fudge that Loren had brought with her.

"So who was that you were shooting earlier?" Katy asked.

"Oh, the redhead at the pool? That was Annie... we were doing a comparison set, to show how much weight she's gained recently."

"Ah, that explains the too-tiny bikini."

"Yeah," Loren giggled. "Getting her into it was like torture. She's easily a size 18 now, and that was a 12 bikini."

"How far back were you comparing her to?"

"Huh?" Loren asked, distracted by her laptop. "Oh... we took the original set with her in that suit, um, in April?"

Katy's eyes went wide. _She went from a size 12 to a size 18 in just two months?? How could anyone-_ her thought interrupted itself as she popped another chocolate into her mouth, realizing that in the past twenty minutes she'd eaten her way through half the fudge and almost two-thirds of the chocolates Loren had brought. _Hmm..._

Surreptitiously, Katy eyed her companion. Loren was wearing high-cut, loose-fitting pink boxers with ruffled hems and an equally loose crop-top, from which her enormous breasts seemed ready to droop out of at any moment. Her fattened belly looked like a bulging, gelatinous waterfall spilling into her lap. Her legs were wide and rotund, and her upper thighs so chubby that they had rolls of their own. Before she had sat down, Katy had noticed that Loren's huge derrière was the only part of her friend large enough to really fit out her loose PJs, and her lower back bulged with rolls so thick it would take Katy's whole hand to pinch one. She did, Katy thought, look beautiful with her tangled dusky-gold locks spilled down her plump back and over her shoulders as she bent towards the computer screen, but still...

_Maybe,_ Katy thought once again, _I should slow it down a little..._


----------



## lifelongpassion

Excellent thus far. Keep up the good work!


----------



## JonahW

This is an outstanding story. I'm not sure how you'll maintain this level of interest and anticipation, but I look forward to seeing you try.


----------



## lordsofsevenhall

But in the weeks that followed, Katy's eating and weight gain did not slow down; in fact the opposite. Her vague desire "to not get _too_ too big," was eclipsed by food every time she was actually confronted with it. Once she'd had a couple bites, Katy would slip in a blissful semi-conscious state, eating and eating until she was full and then stuffing herself further, and she would only fully wake up from it after all the food in sight had disappeared into her tummy.

Aleah and Evette had meanwhile adopted a variant of "good cop, bad cop" towards Katy's eating: Evette would sternly instruct Katy to eat plenty of wholesome foods, protein, vegetables, and savory carbs, while Aleah would "sneak" Katy extra desserts, baked goodies, sweet snacks. Although Katy's "controlled diet" made no specific opposition to these kinds of foods or to overeating, Evette's fitness-laden lecturing and Aleah's secretive role-playing still allowed Katy a sense of guilty pleasure whenever she indulged herself in sweet, fattening treats outside of her regular meals, as well as providing her with motivation for finishing her savoring meals of double and triple portions even when she was already full. The net result, of course, was that Katy was eating more than ever.

Spending time with Loren, both for work and socially, was having its effect as well, skewing Katy's sense of "normal" size. Loren was so much bigger than she that Katy felt safely small by comparison, taking the edge off her worries about her ever-growing appetite and keeping her from really paying much attention to her ever-growing body. Any time she spent with Loren usually included some kind of food, as the chubby photographer was almost always snacking or drinking something calorie-laden, and Katy cheerfully accepted everything Loren offered, unless it was something she didn't like (rare), and was always up for an afternoon smoothie or frozen coffee run, or an evening at a pub or grabbing late-night ice cream.

However, as Katy stood naked before her full-length bathroom mirror, she felt her lingering hesitations fade. Her cute little pot-belly was not yet rotund enough to obscure the impressive core muscles that her workouts with Evette had developed, and was overshadowed for the first time in her life by breasts that now completely filled the C-cups her wardrobe currently supplied. Similarly, although the small of her back was enveloped in a layer of pudge that ran around as love handles on her sides and met her belly in the front, her well-muscled shoulders were not sufficiently padded to hide all the swimming she did. Her arms, meanwhile, were pleasingly round, plump enough to obscure muscle tone only at her upper arms.

Below her waist was a different story, just as Evette had predicted it would be. Katy's hips were very curvy, the dominant feature of her figure. Her already-large thighs were now sheathed in inches of soft fat that tapered wider and rounder to meet her hips. Her calves retained their high-heeled elegance but were subtly plump, even dimpling a little at the top near the backs of her knees. Her butt, rounded into twin hemispheres by innumerable lunges and squats, was especially full and fat. Katy's lower half was a full size plumper than her waist - so that while her waist was a size 12, she had difficulty getting size 14 pants up over her thighs, hips, and butt. This had the advantage of giving her belly room to expand after any particularly heavy meal. Katy no longer had trouble fastening her pants after gorging herself, which had further lulled her into a lack of resistance to her urge to overeat.

She had to admit, as she twisted this way and that before the mirror, that Aleah and Evette really knew what they were doing. Katy had always acknowledged that fat women could be beautiful, and had been aware for some time that lots of people preferred "big girls" to the size 0-4 range promoted by pop culture, but she had always thought of being fat as a less-than-ideal thing that sort of just happened to most women, who dealt with it as best they could. She had never considered the idea of getting bigger on purpose, of working out and eating to enhance, rather than to diminish, womanly curves. The softness of her own body was an incredible turn-on, if she let herself enjoy it, and Katy had to admit that she really liked how she looked.

* * *

Katy's newfound confidence with her bigger body translated itself into how she dressed, how she wore makeup, how she moved, how she acted in public, how she posed for the camera. Whereas before she'd been just slightly shy and thought of herself as unexceptional, average, now that she really was average (in dress size, anyway) she felt, for the first time in her life, sexy. She walked now with some sway to her full hips and bared a little cleavage when she went out with Loren, and noticed an increase in glances from men and women alike. 

Whereas before she would have avoided eye contact with people she saw looking at her, now she made a point of saying a cheerful "hi!" - which drew mixed reactions from men ranging from embarrassed silence to a brief but flirtatious conversation, and typically a compliment on some article of her clothing from women. Katy found herself increasingly amused by couples: the man would try not to look at her, the woman would try to hide a jealous suspicion that the man was looking. And almost everywhere she went with Loren, she noticed women of all shapes and sizes looking with envy at the two girls' self-granted freedom to indulge themselves in some tasty drink or fattening treat. If these women were with friends, they would often respond to the challenge that Katy and Loren's mere existence presented to their own beauty paradigms verbally, commenting just loudly enough to be overheard, typically expressing some variant of, "If that smaller girl's not careful, she'll soon be as big as her friend is now!" and the two plump models would look at her each other and grin over their ice cream sundae or frozen mochas or beers.

Loren chose to reflect Katy's new attitude in the caption of a photoset, taken at the end of Katy's 5th week: "Hey Baby, Think You Could Help Me Burn Some of These Calories?", with the picture showing Katy kneeling upright on her bed, wearing nothing but pale blue silk panties and a matching bra, one hand on her plump hip and the other touching her generous thigh. An inset close-up of Katy's hip revealed how much her hand was sinking into its soft fullness, and a sub caption reassured, "Don't Worry, There'll Be Plenty Left Over!"

"Damn, girl," Loren said, scrolling through the pictures on her digital camera once she was done taking them. "You're finally starting to look fat!"

Katy slid off the bed and came over to stand beside Loren so she could see, by this time wearing nothing but her panties. Loren was right - the big curves of Katy's figure all looked astonishingly full, and she had little rolls and bulges anywhere one cared to look.

"Hold this a sec, don't drop it," Loren said, handing Katy then camera - then, quick as a wink, she made a successful grab for Katy's butt. Feeling the plump flesh of her left cheek flow through Loren's squeeze thrilled Katy, even though she immediately slapped Loren's hand away.

"Hey!"

"Told ya I'd getcha back," Loren said, her eyes dimples dancing with mirth and her eyes daring Katy to retaliate.

"Ha, ha," Katy said. "Okay. Truce? I want an orange pineapple float."

Loren chuckled deeply, causing her big belly to convulse visibly beneath her shirt. "You're on!"


----------



## JonahW

So far so good! I love how you lend a sense of reality to the fantastic scenario.


----------



## lordsofsevenhall

Another six weeks went by, and Katy was bigger than ever. Her chest had plumped out enough to acquire a definite bounce when she walked, even when securely strapped into the DD bras she now required. Her face was softer and fuller and her dimples had deepened, and her increasingly cheerful and alluring disposition matched her bouncier bust perfectly. Her belly had thickened considerably and was just beginning to hint at folding over on itself. She had also begun to develop a noticeable underbelly, and even her sex had gotten plumper. Her enlarged hips were wider, fuller, heavier and her butt was enormously fat and extremely round. Her big legs were thicker, softer, and curvier than ever. Although still definitely pear-shaped, Katy's body had begun packing on the pounds everywhere, so that her overall visual impression was that of a luxuriously full-figured girl.

Anticipating the more top-heavy direction of her gain, Evette had begun adding a greater focus to back and shoulder muscles in Katy's workouts, so she would develop the strength to comfortably bear her own weight in the front. Her workouts had, if anything, only gotten more intense as Katy stuffed herself fatter and fatter with each passing day, with the result that she continued to gain relatively more weight than inches - muscle weighing more than fat and taking up less space. Katy was in the best physical shape she'd been in since college, not having involved herself in a regular workout routine since then, and she felt great and looked great despite - or was it because of? - her increasing size.

Katy wiggled a pale blue skirt up onto her big hips, noticing the jiggle and bounce of her belly-rolls and heavy breasts in the mirror as she did. The skirt was made of loose, light, flowing fabric, intended to hang against and cover the upper 3/4 of her soft thighs; however, the outward curve of Katy's hips and butt were so extreme that the skirt hung much wider than intended, and only reached to about halfway to her knees. Katy twirled in front of the mirror experimentally; sure enough, the fabric lifted high enough to show a brief glimpse of the bottom of her plump butt cheeks in the back and her trimmed muff in the front, an eye-catching contrast of contours and dark hair against pale skin.
_Gonna have to be careful_, Katy thought, selecting a cute pair of panties to wear underneath - just in case.

She was not yet used to having such big breasts, and had a little trouble strapping herself into a bra before slipping on a white short-sleeved top, then grabbed her bag, stepped into her shoes and went to meet Loren and Annie in the Institute lobby. Katy had invited Aleah to come with them, but as usual she had declined with some variant of, "sounds like fun, I wish I could". Aleah had only come out with them once or twice and only for late-night activities, well after the end of business hours. "She must work really long days," Katy had commented to Loren once; Loren had just shrugged.

Annie was already waiting in the lobby when Katy got there. She was wearing a hawaiian-print sleeveless top that bared her fat, freckled upper arms, swelled generously over her chubby boobs, and stopped just shy of the lower swell of Annie's big, doughy belly. Her lower half was poured into tight white capris, which acted in concert with her heels to accentuate Annie's well-rounded bum and rotund legs.

"Hey kids!" Loren said cheerfully, her wide form dominating the hallway as she rounded the corner and caught sight of them. "Looking hot! Ready to go?" She was also wearing a skirt, higher-waisted, longer and made of heavier fabric than Katy's, bulging at her hips and even more at her butt and lower belly. Her top was a loose short-sleeved, pastel button-down with plenty of extra fabric for accommodating Loren's sizable rolls. The top three buttons were undone, probably out of necessity, revealing a considerable amount of curvy bosom. Katy wondered whether her friend was big enough to hide a 12" ruler in her cleavage; if she wasn't, she soon would be.

"Hold up, one sec," Loren said as they headed out the door. Annie paused in mid step as Loren tucked her jeans size tag out of sight. Katy felt her eyes widen - she'd caught sight of the number "26".

_8 weeks ago she was a size 18! ...But then again -_ Katy looked down at her own figure, surprised once again to find her view dominated by her bust. _I barely fit a size 18 now myself, and I was a size 12 then... man. So much food! _

And _so much food!_ was the theme of the evening. Even though they had all already eaten four times that day, the fattened-up trio of girls went out for cheeseburgers, smuggled candy into their movie, and went out for ice cream after. They were walking home from a late-night grocery, Loren and Katy each eating from their own pints, Annie with a 1.75 quart to herself. The cashier had struggled to hide his shock at seeing the three overfed babes, one (Loren) so big that her hips brushed the sides of the checkout aisle, about to stuff themselves further with that much ice cream.

"I don't know wha tish," Annie said, her mouth full, "Sorry. I don't know what it is, but I'm just hungry all the time now. It's like," she took another bite, "It's like I never get enough to eat. Sometimes I almost get bored of eating before I get full."

Katy eyed her fellow model's expansive belly. Annie's shirt had ridden up to her deep-set navel, so that her most prominent roll was in full view; she was too busy eating ice cream to care. As Katy reflected on the evening, she realized that Annie had probably come close to consuming as many calories and she and Loren had eaten combined.

"It's a phase," Loren said, off-handedly, leading the way back home down the lamplit sidewalk. "It has to do with the supplements they give you. It'll last a couple weeks, then you'll be back to normal."

"Good," Annie said around mouthfuls. "I really _like_ the feeling of being full."

"Mmm, me too," Katy said dreamily. Her snacking throughout the evening had kept her in a perfectly sleepy state of fullness, just shy of feeling uncomfortable. She took another bite of ice cream, relishing the feeling of her soft, squishy outer thighs caressing each other as she followed Loren slowly.

"Well, goodnight ladies!" Loren said with a hiccup as they reached the Institute door. "Cheers to another successful night of mayhem!"


----------



## lordsofsevenhall

_"Can you help her?" Loren was saying. "It's a side effect of the supplements. She needs you."

Taking Katy by the shoulders, Loren turned her around to face Annie, who gave a little gasp as she unwrapped one of her big, swollen breasts, holding it gingerly before her with pleading in her eyes.

Katy said nothing, kneeling down to the proper height and accepting Annie's fat tit between her lips. Gently at first, then with increasing urgency as Annie moaned aloud and as the model's warm milk poured down Katy's throat, Katy suckled her, first one breast, than the other. Annie's milk was the richest, creamiest beverage she'd ever tasted.

When she finally finished, she stood up with a little stagger, feeling very full - but -

"Now me," Loren said, coming into Katy's view totally topless. Carefully, Katy took one of her friend's breasts in both hands, rolling the nipple slightly towards her, and drank. And drank. So much it was hard to finish, she just had to focus and keep going, though she felt her stomach swelling uncomfortably.

Suddenly the positions switched, and her own breasts had swollen to the size of beachballs as Loren and Annie drank as fast as they could - Katy cried aloud -
_

Katy woke in her own bed, alone, with a moan of alarm. Her breasts were "normal-sized" - E-cups now, three weeks later - and her strange dreams, induced now by overeating rather than undereating, were resurfacing from time to time.

She threw off the covers and went to the outer room of her apartment to find the power shake that had been left for her.

* * *

Later that morning, Aleah and Evette stood just outside the open door to Katy's apartment, conversing quietly. Katy was inside, enjoying an enormous brunch, with her back to the door, unaware it was even open.

"I thought the supplement was supposed to be slow-acting," Aleah muttered.

"It _is_ slow-acting," Evette answered.

"I dunno - Katy looks awfully chubby for 14 weeks," Aleah said. "Her measurements are greater than Annie's were at this stage."

Katy _did_ look extremely chubby. She was sitting on a cushioned stool, legs spread to either side. From their vantage point by the door the two Institute women had a plain view of the size of Katy's big legs - her thighs were now bigger than Aleah's waist - and enormously full, fat butt. Her sides and back were bulging with fat beneath her tight sleeveless top, and her arms were so plump they jiggled when she reached for more food. Katy's seat was oriented at just enough of an angle that they could see her big chest getting in her way when she leaned forward.

"That's all her, not the supplement," Evette said. "You should see her eat!"

"I _am_ seeing her eat," Aleah retorted. After a pause she said, "Do you think... she might be ready ahead of schedule?"

Evette nodded slowly. "It could happen. However, she's actually plateaued - only gained 1 pound, if anything, in the past 10 days."

Aleah stared a moment longer. "Okay - increase her dosage. You've started her on the cardio/circulatory support pills?"

"Almost three weeks ago, as soon as she hit size 20," Evette answered, as the two women disappeared down the hallway.

* * *

Katy's next photoset was a weight gain comparison with her earlier, "Could You Help Me Burn Some of These Calories" set. This one was titled "SEE? You Had Nothing To Worry About", and showed a far fuller-figured Katy kneeling upright on the bed, one hand on her plush, oversized hip and one hand on the front of her fat thigh.

Although Katy was far too fat to squeeze into the same bra and panties set she'd worn for the first set, Loren took great pains in getting pictures of her in all the exact same poses and positions. They had at least found her lingerie in roughly the same color, if a little small, and the differences between the two sets were stark and pronounced.

Nine weeks ago, Katy had been an average-sized, pear-shaped girl with padded curves in all the right places. Now she was plump, round, bottom-heavy, and buxom. She took up fully 50% more of the bed than she had in the first set. Her stout calves were crowned by fat, heavy thighs that swelled impossibly wide into enormously rotund hips. Her butt was huge and extremely rounded; her panties disappeared between its chubby cheeks. Her love handles had thickened and multiplied, her bulges climbing high into her sides and back until they met her soft arms and plump shoulders. Her manifold belly had divided itself into three - under, middle, and upper -rolls of squeezable flesh. Her E-sized breasts strained for more space in the DD bra in which they'd been constrained, showing off cleavage that bounced and jiggled whenever Katy moved.

"You are amazing," Loren said, snapping another picture as Katy tossed her brown hair back and smiled. "Sooo hot."

"Hot and hungry!" Katy laughed, caressing her stomach. "When do we eat?"


----------



## Joel

I'm really loving this story I just hope the promised strange turn of events doesn't ruin it and I hope this doesn't end with her becoming ridiculously big


----------



## Sparrow

I wouldn't mind if that's how the story ended.


----------



## The_Hero

I thought the strange turn was her getting into this situation in the first place.

How often does some stranger recruit from a doorway "Hey you don't know me, but how would you like to live with me and get professionally fat?"


----------



## Joel

The_Hero said:


> I thought the strange turn was her getting into this situation in the first place.
> 
> How often does some stranger recruit from a doorway "Hey you don't know me, but how would you like to live with me and get professionally fat?"



Very true I just mean I think theres going to be some werid twist like their fattening her up for some other reason as well.


----------



## szofiel

Hey, what happened to this story? Come on... It was very nice. Hope you continue


----------



## brucejedi

I'm still trying to figure out how I missed this when it was first posted. Your descriptions are superb and I love the relatively slow pace at which Katy's gain is progressing. A truly fantastic story.


----------



## lordsofsevenhall

Thanks for the feedback! Eventually I'll get back to finishing it, I'm sure... yes I DO know how it ends, yes there IS a twist coming, but I've been totally swamped lately. Was in Japan, got engaged, etc. etc. Stay tuned!


----------



## Lardibutts

lordsofsevenhall said:


> Thanks for the feedback! Eventually I'll get back to finishing it, I'm sure... Was in Japan, got engaged



So: definitely nay chance for wor story then!


----------



## trackstar

Anxiously waiting for the next installment. Keep it up! :bow:


----------



## lordsofsevenhall

Katy sat back amidst the demolished remains of a lunch that she could have lived off of for a week back when she was skinny and unemployed, unbuttoning her jeans with a contented sigh and massaging her bulging belly. It was almost time for her to head on to her next photo/video shoot, and Loren had specifically instructed her to eat as much as she could beforehand - an order Katy had received with an arm-jiggling salute and a "Yes ma'am", a broad grin on her plump cute face.

The video was to be shot silent-movie style, with occasional dialogue captions inserted into the footage in white text on black background with a gold scrollwork border. Aleah and Evette were going to be joining her for it, making a rare appearance in their own media, and it would involve some role-playing, but that's all she knew. Grabbing her handbag, Katy headed down the hall.

When she got there, Loren and Annie were already setting up some equipment... a tripod for the video camera Annie was going to be using while Loren took photos. Annie had continued to blossom: the two chubby damsels were almost the same size now, since Loren did not seem to be gaining at comparable rate, if at all. Annie was wearing a spaghetti-strap top from which her flesh bulged at every side - the straps all but disappeared into the softness of her upper shoulders.

"My goodness, what happened?" Katy asked, pointing to a pair of diamond-shaped red/white scars on Annie's rotund upper arm. "You look like you got bit by a rattlesnake!"

"Oh -" Annie said, twisting a little to look where Katy was pointing, her hands still adjusting the tripod - "nothing that exciting, I just stumbled in some teeny-tiny heels and fell into a costume rack with sharp ends."

Loren looked dour. "I shouldn't have made her wear them, they weren't big enough but I was too lazy to go get a better pair."

"We were too lazy," Annie corrected. "Besides, it's nothing... heal up quick, and in the meantime I think it looks pretty cool. Kind of makes me want to get a tat!"

As Katy stepped past them, she was shocked to feel Loren's finger tickling a patch of bare flesh on her rear end.

"Time to give it up, my dear!" Loren declared, "That massive behind of yours has busted right through the pocket of these jeans!"

"Oops, didn't realize," Katy answered glibly. "Should I change?"

"No, actually - that's perfect for this set."

At that moment Aleah and Evette came in, dressed in sexed-up devil and angel costumes, respectively.

"I can tell this is going to be fun," Katy said, laughing.

* * *

The "stage" for the set was a false kitchen, and the first frames showed Katy alone, pretending to wash dishes. "An Average Day" captioned these shots.

Then, in came Aleah, wearing red leather high-cut panties from which her curvy hips peeked alluringly, that cupped her cute round butt cheeks and sex, and from which a false tail protruded. She was wearing a matching black-and-red bustier up top, displaying lots of her size-D cleavage, and black thigh-high stiletto-heeled boots that bared only her thick upper thighs. A hairpiece with curved red horns completed her outfit.

And - she was carrying a whole pound cake, drizzled with raspberry sauce and smothered in whipped cream.

Katy was instructed to appear quite interested in this tempting treat - something she did not find difficult, despite her recent meal - and just then, Evette appeared from the other side of the stage in her angel costume.

This consisted of white spandex boy-shorts and a matching sports-bra-style top and heels, all covered in clear sequins, and a golden circlet in her hair for a halo.

"No!" declared the caption, while Evette wagged a reproachful finger at Katy, who pouted beautifully. 

"You are too fat!" the caption said, at which Katy adopted an expression of shock and indignance.

"Don't believe me?" the caption went on, as Evette produced a measuring tape and a scale. Aleah, meanwhile, just waited with the cake, a smirk on her face.

Evette then proceeded to weigh and measure Katy, stripping her down to her underwear in the process. Katy's shock at the numbers revealed was mostly unfeigned. She had gotten absolutely huge and fat, and standing side-by-side with the size 4 trainer made it very obvious to the photographers - and, of course, her web audience. Katy's plump arms were bigger around than Evette's legs, and she was wide enough that two Evettes could almost have stood concealed behind her.

Katy then stood, looking petulant and upset, in the kitchen between angel and devil, pretending to nibble a bit at her nails.

"But, I'm HUNGRY!" declared the caption.

Evette shook her head, but Katy just tossed hers in defiance and began to move towards the cake.

Evette stepped forward and seized Katy's arms at the elbows, pretending that she was try to hold the big girl back, but Aleah stepped seductively forward, selected a piece of cake, set the tray on the counter, and began to feed it to Katy.

Katy's eyes closed in genuine bliss, happy to be fed such delicious food. She ate bite after bite as Evette pretended to be trying to drag her back away from the fattening "snack".

When that piece was gone, the caption said "More?" and Katy nodded eagerly. She could feel her belly, already full, growing steadily fuller with scarcely a murmur of protest.

Aleah continued to feed her piece after piece, and when angel-Evette vanished in mock-disgust, devil-Aleah pushed Katy up against the wall and kept up the feeding. One hand held a piece of cake up to Katy's plush lips while the other caressed the folds of her belly or traced the outline of her hugely fattened hips. Katy slipped into a happy trance, eating and eating until the cake was gone and the elastic in her size 24 panties had snapped. The final scenes of the shoot showed Katy lying on the kitchen counter, naked except for her bra, her swollen stomach pressing her size EE breasts up against her softened second chin, while Aleah fed her the last piece of cake.

Katy was enraptured, thoroughly enjoying the sensation of being stuffed to the brim with delicious food. She opened her eyes in disappointment when the cake was gone.

"We are done with the shoot," Aleah murmured, "and I really want to get out of this constricting leather. But perhaps..." she glanced sidelong at Katy from beneath her long dark lashes, "perhaps the feeding should continue?"

Katy nodded vigorously.


----------



## snacksonsnacks

Keep this going! This is an amazing story! :O! I even came out of lurking to post this! (lurker for almost 4 years).


----------



## Oirish

Congratulations on the engagement! This is a great story so far.


----------



## lordsofsevenhall

spastic said:


> Keep this going! This is an amazing story! :O! I even came out of lurking to post this! (lurker for almost 4 years).





Oirish said:


> Congratulations on the engagement! This is a great story so far.



lol quite a compliment! thanks! here goes...


----------



## lordsofsevenhall

Evette went running back to Katy's apartments to grab her a change of clothes so she could walk home clad. Her panties were ruined and her jeans, although she managed (with some help) to get them over her big hips, would not even begin to zip and the flaps stuck straight out from her abdomen, revealing most of her dark muff. So she pealed them back off and helped Aleah, Loren and Annie clean up the set and equipment.

Evette was back a few minutes later and then headed out again to order the food for Katy's impending private stuffing, as Loren and Annie headed out. Aleah waited outside while Katy changed - or tried to change. After a few minutes the fat, overfed model emerged wearing just the panties and her shirt and holding the skirt Evette had brought, shaking her head.

"Nope!" Katy declared cheerfully. "No can do, too much pampering today."

Aleah cocked an eyebrow.

"It's fine," Katy said. "Let's just go."

The sheer Brazilian-style panties Evette had grabbed did not offer much modesty, which was perhaps the reason Katy chose to walk quickly, her fat thighs _swish-swish-swishing_ audibly down the corridors. The panty's straps, arching high over Katy's broad hips, mostly vanished beneath the girl's side blubber so that rather than wearing underwear, she appeared to simply have two triangles of fabric pasted to her back and front. She was too wide now for Aleah to walk exactly beside her, so Aleah took a position just to Katy's left and slightly behind the big girl, with her right hand resting gently on top of Katy's big left buttock.

_Like guiding a cow home,_ Aleah thought with a little private smirk. She was fascinated by the way her hand rose and fell so far with each of Katy's swaying steps, with how Katy's back fat quivered as she walked.

As they turned the last corner into Katy's apartments, thankfully having met no-one, they were facing the full-length mirror in Katy's room and Aleah noted with approval the deepened creases between the folds of fat at Katy's generous hips. They were like crows' feet, Aleah thought, but whereas crows' feet appeared at the corner of the eyes and came from the joys of laughter, these began where the girth of Katy's soft abdomen gave way to the spectacular width of her hips, and came from the joys of food - a joy that was now denied her. But she had other joys...

* * *

Katy had removed her shirt and plumped herself down on her bed, not bothering to change further, as the food Evette ordered arrived. There was more than the eye could take it, though she did note a roasted Cornish hen and potatoes, beef Wellington, and a trifle large enough for a whole dinner party, as the dishes were unloaded. Katy eyed these and was rubbing her tummy bulges and salivating unconsciously as dish after dish was unloaded, at the same time feeling full and a little self-conscious about what she had agreed to.

"Guys," she said, making a half-hearted attempt to call the whole thing off, "I'm really not sure I could eat anymore, I'm really -" but just then her stomach gave a magnificent gurgle, causing its tri-fold rolls to jiggle exaggeratedly. Katy hiccupped and her hand leaped to her mouth, and her belly gave an encore jiggle. Evette and Aleah laughed.

"Really hungry and ready for pampering, I think is what you were about to say," Aleah said coyly, unstrapping herself from the bustier and casting it aside, then unzipping her boots and doing the same with them. Evette had lost her angel costume whilst running around, and was wearing long pink lounge pants. Beside her was a little cart with massage oils and creams. 

Aleah patted Katy's cushioned stool. "Come sit!"

Katy bounced up happily in response and jiggled her way across the room.

"Now then," Evette said, as she unstrapped Katy's bra and pulled it off, "let's get you comfy -" and she began to work the warm oil into Katy's stout shoulders. Aleah hovered over the table and selected a few chocolates. Katy closed her eyes and opened her mouth as Aleah popped them in one at a time, then stroked her plump cheek and chin as she luxuriously savored the morsel.

And so it went, the feeding and the soothing massages, for longer than Katy had any notion of. As full as she already was, and with the glasses of sweet delicious creamy alcoholic drinks Aleah concocted for her, she swiftly entered a dreamy high as Aleah fed her more and more. Between Evette's skillful fingers and the sensuous ways she touched her, and the saturation of the supplements in her system, Katy was extremely aroused as she ate, slowly and sumptuously, everything Aleah offered her, more and more and more, and with one half-lucid thought felt glad that the size of her increasingly stuffed stomach and the girth of her hugely fattened thighs would hide her wet panties from sight, even though she was sitting in what had become her customary position with her legs spread far to either side in order to give her big belly room. It rested on the stool before her, one fold atop another, and slowly but surely swelled with her feast. Her breasts, not allowed to slope to either side because Katy had her hands resting on her overstuffed tummy, were fuller than the elbows of her outstretched arms would have been. Her legs were enormously fat and sleek, tapering smoothly into her big hips, with only a hint of baby-fat pudge at the tops of her inner thighs and around her knees.

Katy sighed happily, or gave little moans, as the pampering carried on, long past worrying or even giving any thought to the fact that she was steadily getting fatter. Gaining weight, getting ever curvier, heavier, larger and more voluptuous had become normal for her. And so she accepted, ate, swallowed, and stroked her belly as it stretched further. At one point the feeding paused, and Katy leaned back and rested against Evette while Aleah gently rubbed lotion into her bulging stomach, up and down and underneath.

After that Katy did not open her eyes, just sighed and ate and let the whole of her big body relax as Evette massaged her every back, legs, and butt, and nearly fell asleep, eating automatically until finally Aleah said, "you're done."

Katy opened her eyes slowly, slowly becoming aware that she felt fuller than she'd ever felt before, so full she felt must move cautiously lest she burst. Very sleepy and fuzzy-headed. Every bite beyond satiation had been orgasmic. She tried to cross her legs nonchalantly and found she could not - her belly was too stuffed, and besides, they had become too huge and fat and think and - and - and blubbery. That was the word.

Evette and Aleah helped her stand carefully and guided her with small mincing steps to bed, helping to support her swollen stomach. They laid her on her side and she curled up as best she could, her breasts and belly spreading before her and fat butt plumped out almost as far behind her, hip rising high into the air. Katy murmured contentedly and snuggled into her pillow, then opened an eye as she felt the bed shift - Aleah and Evette had climbed into bed on either side of her.

"Wha-?" she said sleepily.

"Sshh," Aleah said, stroking the big girl's fat bare thigh.

The last thing Katy thought she saw before her eyes closed - or maybe it was right after and she was already dreaming, _soooooo much food_ - was the two women's mouths open revealing impossibly long teeth -


----------



## snacksonsnacks

Another great chapter! I'm very curious to see how it ends. It's too bad you don't have more time to write though. You have a great talent for descriptive writing.


----------



## Angel00101

I will be looking forward to reading more, i love how the story is going and how big she is getting, i love her big butt and wide hips.


----------

